# Bug in new Photoshop (2017.1.0)



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 28, 2017)

I don't use Photoshop much, but since the latest update it is driving me nuts.

About every minute or so, I get this error: "Cannot ... because of a program error".  The thing involved varies all over the place, right now it is saying "Cannot use move tool because of a program error". 

After dismissing the error it works for a while, then fails again.  Sometimes it fails again immediately.

Also, since the upgrade about 2 out of 3 times I try to start photoshop it gives an error and closes. I've herad that is a known problem (but not what the problem is).  Also since the update I can't use my GPU (it is off when I am getting the above).

Any suggestions?   Roll back?   Are these all known issues?


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 28, 2017)

I may have found the issue -- Ad Block Plus the Chrome extension.  Yes Chrome.   I tried moving back versions of photoshop without success.  I found a reference in another forum to Ad Block.  I delete it, and updated again to the latest photoshop, and so far it is all working.

What in the world does Photoshop do under the covers that a Chrome extension affects it.

Or, conversely, what in the world does Ad Block Plus do under the covers that it affects Photoshop.

Wow.  At least so far so good, about 30 minutes of editing.


----------



## Hal P Anderson (Apr 28, 2017)

Maybe they use a similarly-named DLL?


----------



## Gnits (Apr 28, 2017)

I recently updated my Pdf reader.... from Adobe .... to discover that Adobe included a browser with the download and  install.  I probably missed the tiny little check square to state I did not want it.  Shoddy practice in my view.  I cannot remember which browser it was, but I uninstalled it immediately. This was about 2 weeks ago.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Apr 28, 2017)

Ferguson said:


> What in the world does Photoshop do under the covers that a Chrome extension affects it.
> Or, conversely, what in the world does Ad Block Plus do under the covers that it affects Photoshop.


Photoshop CC calls on several Internet servers to load or send data (user licensing, cloud content/sync, usage stats...) while it runs and especially at startup. It's possible that a content blocker that operates at the system level may interfere with these communications. Whitelisting might help, if you can identify all the network connections that need to be whitelisted or just the whole process. But there is more than one process. For example, on my Mac a separate Adobe process called CEPHtmlEngine runs at Photoshop startup and connects to several Adobe domains. That's all I know...more processes than that may be involved.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 28, 2017)

The Ad Blocker Plus though is advertized as a chrome extension, which are not supposed to get outside of Chrome.  Clearly they can.


----------



## Conrad Chavez (Apr 28, 2017)

That, or maybe CEPHtmlEngine is Chrome-based which would make it subject to the extension, but I don't know.


----------



## frozenframe (Apr 29, 2017)

I don't think it has anything to do with Adblock Plus or Chrome. I'm also using both those, on Win10 and have never had an issue with PS.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 29, 2017)

frozenframe said:


> I don't think it has anything to do with Adblock Plus or Chrome. I'm also using both those, on Win10 and have never had an issue with PS.


It never worked after the Photoshop update, at least not for any length of time.

It has worked every time since removing AdBlock Plus.

That's not proof, but it sure is a hint of what my problems were.  Though since I can't even guess at the mechanism that would cause it, I do admit it is an unusual interaction to have.


----------



## frozenframe (Apr 29, 2017)

Yes it would be. I wonder why I'm not getting the same issues? I mainly use Chrome, use AddBlock Plus, and PS CC all up to date. So far knock on wood, I've not had PS do that. If it is AdBlock Plus, I would think I would be experiencing the same.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 29, 2017)

There is one other thing that's a possibility.  I have a GTX970.  the drivers were a bit old (like months, not years).

Once I disabled ad block plus, the next start popped up and said it had found problems with my GPU and it had been disabled.  But it started and ran, no more "due to program error" and no more crash on start.

So I did update the drivers, re-enabled it, and it now is happy with the GPU.  Interestingly it was happy before the PS update, but that's OK.

So... in addition to Ad Block plus I also had some issue with GPU.  Maybe they interacted in some fashion, trying to give the warning message.

I'm too tired to do it tonight (just finished processing tonight's ballgame shots) but may re-install Ad Block plus tomorrow and see what happens.  Though I'm thinking I will leave it de-installed normally, I've hit way too many web sites that just do not work (not the blocker-blocker issue, but it just breaks a lot of sites, like qt.io, I can't go through its Q&A to reach the download page, I always have to drop back to Edge.


----------



## RoyReed (Apr 29, 2017)

If it does prove to be AdBlockPlus causing the problem you could always try uBlock Origin instead (if there's a version for your preferred browser/platform) and see if that works. IMHO it's a better ad blocker anyway.


----------



## Linwood Ferguson (Apr 29, 2017)

I did a bit more searching. 

Lavasoft plug-in causes CC 2017 applications to... |Adobe Community
Photoshop CC 2017 crashes on opening |Adobe Community

Which finally led to an official Adobe posting: Photoshop crashes with Lavasoft Chrome extension installed

Now, all that said, the attentive among you will realize I said I used Ad Block Plus, which does not come from Lavasoft - Lavasoft's is Adaware (though they hide the Lavasoft name now).  So I found some hints about "ad block" and removed mine, and magic happened.

Which is not consistent with the DLL issue described in one of these.  Unless of course multiple products had the same issue (since some are open source, maybe so). 

If I get ambitious later I may try to recreate it, but I am seriously thinking it may have been the combination of older GPU drivers prompting the warning, and something going bad while it tried to deliver/act-on the warning related to the tool.

But maybe not. 

There are also a ton of postings about problems accessing preferences in later CC 2017 updates, and causing crashes.  Since the GPU failure affects preferences (it turns it off) there's at least a tenuous connection there as well.


----------

